# Warhammer 40K/Fantasy Novel Reviews



## generallotz (Aug 20, 2012)

Unfortunately the Warhammer/40k novel series is still fairly obscure. Which is why I have attempted to rectify this fact, buy creating a few Warhammer/40k novel reviews. 

The first one I would like to present is the:

Eisenhorn Review

http://blip.tv/general-lotz/eisnhorn-review-6243375

More to come....


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't want to sound rude but I turned it off after you asked "Whats up with that face!?" or w/e. The books clearly explain why he looks that way and in fact its a HUGE part of his character in the later stories. Also its HAIR-ET-I-CUS.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

1) Zee-nos not NOS like fast and furious shit
2) Mal-ee-us
3) Beck-win
4) Gregor not fighting aliens is not a plot hole. 
5) What P-90 said


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm going to be blunt here and admit I found your delivery incredibly annoying, almost as annoying as the numerous pronunciation points.

Where exactly did you find the extra 't' in Hereticus?

Also the sword Barbister as you call it, is spelt Barbarisater, Bar-bah-riss-ate-er, would be the closest as I make it.

Also had to laugh at Daniel 'Cregg'.

Again the delivery was beyond annoying along with the fact that you don't seem to quite grasp the complexity and variety of the Inquisition, or for that matter how the Xenos were involved in the first book. Won't be tuning in again I'm afraid.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not going to even harp on the pronunciation issues, but here's my 2 yen otherwise:

1. Black Library books are obscure? Is that why the few remaining brick and mortar bookstores devote entire bookcases to inventory of their books? Is that why Black Library has quite a few New York Times Bestselling authors in their stable?
Compared to this, how much influence does your video-blog thingy have? You want to rectify the obscurity of Warhammer/40K books, how exactly does your video review poking fun at Eisenhorn's face translate to concrete dollars?

2. There's a sort of narcissism behind video book reviews that is truly annoying (no offense to Commissar Ploss). Unless you are reviewing an artbook, what is the point of seeing someone's face as they ramble through a review? Do people think that they are so comely that their immeasurable web presence will boost sales?

3. I'm not going to say that your delivery was annoying (actually, yes it is). You kind of remind me of a cross between Mo Rocca and Fred Figglehorn. The type of 'humor' you try to interject is not bad, per se, but actually rather old hat even by internet standards. 

Look, there's nothing wrong with reviewing stuff you like in your own particular, idiom. It's just that saying you are on a mission to to bring Warhammer to the people, and then butchering the pronunciation of in-canon vocabulary, doesn't do oodles to verify your credibility.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Not to knock on you again but "hereTICtus"? Really?!


----------

